# Snip's Signature Dish



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been thinking long and hard about what my signature dish is and I believe this would be it. We have a traditional Afrikaans dish in SA and this is my version. Very different from the original. I made it for my first husband when we got married the first night we spent together in our home. It's the one side dish that everyone asks me to bring to a braai (BBQ) and family and friends all eat it with their hands otherwise they're not allowed to have any. That's my rule 
Both of my children ate this as their first grown up meal and still ask for eat when they want comfort food.

Odette's Pap Tert (White polenta bake)

White polenta (We use pap in SA but white polenta is the same thing)
1 punnet of portabello mushrooms halved and sliced.
1 large onion thinly sliced
1 cup of cream
1 pound of streaky bacon chopped and fried till crisp.
Aromat seasoning and ground black pepper to taste
Salt
1 tsp of paprika
1 cup of grated mozzarella
1 cup of grated gouda cheese

You'll need one lasagna dish, I use a 30cm x 30cm dish, 6cm deep.

On a medium heat fry the onions in butter till translucent, add mushrooms and paprika. Season with Aromat and Black pepper to taste. Fry till mushrooms are fully cooked and set aside till needed.
Cook enough polenta to just about fill your lasagna dish, salt and add butter to taste. (The polenta should be the consistancy of mashed potato.)
Butter your lasagna dish and spoon half of the cooked polenta into the dish flattening as you go. Spread half of the onion and mushrooms evenly over top and sprinkle with half the crispy bacon and half of both cheeses. Pour half the cream over and spoon remaining polenta on top of this evenly. Add the rest of the onion and mushroom mix, bacon and cream as before, top with remaining cheese. Dust lightly with a bit more paprika.

Bake at 350F for 30 mins or until cheese is golden and melted.

Serve alongside BBQ'd meats or protein of choice.

I wouldn't make this while on a diet  
It's very rich but a delicious treat!


Knob of butter


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

This sounds good. I don't know about eating it with my hands though, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds very good!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> This sounds good. I don't know about eating it with my hands though, lol.



Oh come on be a sport and pretend you're from Africa


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 17, 2011)

sounds really tasty, but how much is a "punnet?"


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> sounds really tasty, but how much is a "punnet?"



That plastic container you buy mushrooms in is called a punnet 
It usually contains about 10-11 ounces of mushrooms.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> That plastic container you buy mushrooms in is called a punnet


 
nooo... that plastic container *YOU* buy mushrooms in is called a punnet.



I was wonder the same thing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm guessing about 8 ounces?  Half a pun?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> nooo... that plastic container *YOU* buy mushrooms in is called a punnet.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wonder the same thing.



I just spat half my coffee onto my laptop thanks Pac


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I've been thinking long and hard about what my signature dish is and I believe this would be it. We have a traditional Afrikaans dish in SA and this is my version. Very different from the original. I made it for my first husband when we got married the first night we spent together in our home. It's the one side dish that everyone asks me to bring to a braai (BBQ) and family and friends all eat it with their hands otherwise they're not allowed to have any. That's my rule
> Both of my children ate this as their first grown up meal and still ask for eat when they want comfort food.
> 
> Odette's Pap Tert (White polenta bake)
> ...



Uh uhm! Pay attention now class, I'm only going to say this once. A punnet of mushrooms contains 300gr or 10.58 ounces of mushrooms 
Sorry guys I don't know any better I'm from Africa!!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm guessing about 8 ounces? Half a pun?


 
Half a pun 
I'm glad I didn't have any coffee in MY mouth


----------



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

And just so you know...
Our mushrooms generally come in 8 oz or 12 oz containers, but we can also buy them by bulk, or loose (at least crimini and portobellos).


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Half a pun
> I'm glad I didn't have any coffee in MY mouth



Hold the bacon in one hand and the mushrooms in the other, if one arm drops suddenly you've done something wrong lol!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmmm, I thought it was a typo....


> _1 punnet of portabello mushrooms halved and sliced._



= half of one puny portabello


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> And just so you know...
> Our mushrooms generally come in 8 oz or 12 oz containers, but we can also buy them by bulk, or loose (at least crimini and portobellos).


Ours come out of the horse field, half a pun is better than none


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Ours come out of the horse field, half a pun is better than none



Go for the 12oz, it's the closest to our container size.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 18, 2011)

Lekker Lekker Snipo, I can imagine laying in front of my log fire(clothing optional) on a winters afternoon after eating that.
Ps Pap means female breasts in Lancashire


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Lekker Lekker Snipo, I can imagine laying in front of my log fire(clothing optional) on a winters afternoon after eating that.
> Ps Pap means female breasts in Lancashire



Pap has more than one meaning in SA, it could mean tired, flat (like as in flat tyre) or pap that we eat 
I would suggest you at least wear your buffet pants and loosen a button when eating this :P
It's very lekker!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention that it's also good with 2 chopped tomatoes added to the onion, mushroom mix!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Aug 21, 2011)

Poooolenta! I'll surely try your polenta recipe, with some variations, as soon as the temperature drops down... maybe in October!

Thanks for you recipe from the land of the Polentoni


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 21, 2011)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Poooolenta! I'll surely try your polenta recipe, with some variations, as soon as the temperature drops down... maybe in October!
> 
> Thanks for you recipe from the land of the Polentoni



Hope you enjoy it  I change the filling sometimes too. I make it with creamed spinach, sometimes I just add tomato to the mushroom and onion mix etc.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 25, 2011)

So I've been thinking about this recipe since Snip posted a pic.  Even reading it, it sounds interesting.  I do have some questions though.  
1. Polenta is not something I usually buy.  I know it is another name for cornmeal.  Can I use the same cornmeal I use to make cornbread or is it something else I'm looking for? Can grits be substituted?
2. What would be a substitute for the Aromat seasoning?  

I know recipes can be tweaked to satisfy tastes and regions but I tend to try to stick pretty close to the original recipe the first time through then adjust to my family preference.  I've cooked grits before but not like this and would like to try to make this dish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 25, 2011)

jabbur said:


> So I've been thinking about this recipe since Snip posted a pic.  Even reading it, it sounds interesting.  I do have some questions though.
> 1. Polenta is not something I usually buy.  I know it is another name for cornmeal.  Can I use the same cornmeal I use to make cornbread or is it something else I'm looking for? Can grits be substituted?
> 2. What would be a substitute for the Aromat seasoning?
> 
> I know recipes can be tweaked to satisfy tastes and regions but I tend to try to stick pretty close to the original recipe the first time through then adjust to my family preference.  I've cooked grits before but not like this and would like to try to make this dish.



Polenta is usually a coarser grind than corn meal, but cornmeal works, too!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2011)

jabbur said:


> So I've been thinking about this recipe since Snip posted a pic.  Even reading it, it sounds interesting.  I do have some questions though.
> 1. Polenta is not something I usually buy.  I know it is another name for cornmeal.  Can I use the same cornmeal I use to make cornbread or is it something else I'm looking for? Can grits be substituted?
> 2. What would be a substitute for the Aromat seasoning?
> 
> I know recipes can be tweaked to satisfy tastes and regions but I tend to try to stick pretty close to the original recipe the first time through then adjust to my family preference.  I've cooked grits before but not like this and would like to try to make this dish.



I would go for a medium ground cornmeal if you want to use that. Not the very finely ground variety. Polenta would be the closest though. White and yellow polenta work well. As long as you cook it to the right consistency. It should set once cooled so it must be soft but hold it's shape.
Aromat is a seasoning salt, I would look it up if I were you and get an idea of which local seasoning salt would be a good substitute. Otherwise just use salt.

Aromat 

Hope this helps 
If you have any more questions just shout!


----------



## jabbur (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay so from the advice here, I'm thinking grits might be closer to polenta than basic corn meal.  I can deal with that.  Looking at the pics I thought it looked more like grits.  Thanks for the tips.  If Irene passes us without too much trouble, I'll try this out this weekend using grits and Lawry's seasoned salt in place of the aromat.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2011)

jabbur said:


> Okay so from the advice here, I'm thinking grits might be closer to polenta than basic corn meal.  I can deal with that.  Looking at the pics I thought it looked more like grits.  Thanks for the tips.  If Irene passes us without too much trouble, I'll try this out this weekend using grits and Lawry's seasoned salt in place of the aromat.



I had a look on Google and Lawry's seasoning salt is as close as you could possibly get to Aromat 
I will make a note on my side for future recipe posts!
Corn Grits sound like it would be the right thing to use. Pap (what we use) is a ground maize meal made from white corn and sometimes we also use the yellow variety. 
As long as you stick to a corn meal that is not superfine it will work in my recipes.
I do try and adjust my recipes according to what is available in America but I 
sometimes I'm not sure what is available.

My thoughts are with all of you and praying that no one has too much damage with the storms.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Snip.  Polenta is available here but is often more expensive.  It has taken on a gourmet aspect here in the US and that means higher prices!  I'd have to look for it in the international sections of the grocery!  Grits (living in the South) are readily available!  Lots of variety.  I thought of Lawry's when you called aromat a seasoned salt.  Lawry's is a staple in my house and use it in a lot dishes in place of regular salt.  About the only place I use regular salt is in baking!  

We're getting ready for the storm.  Have the gas cans and cars full.  Water is getting put up in gallon milk jugs and plastic soda bottles.  Some went into the freezer.  We'll fill the tub and the wading pool for the dog at the last minute and use those to flush.  Got propane tanks for the grill and the camper stove, camping lantern ready.  Should do fine.  We weathered the direct hit of category 2 hurricane Isabel several years ago just fine so aren't worried now.  Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 25, 2011)

jabbur said:


> Thanks Snip.  Polenta is available here but is often more expensive.  It has taken on a gourmet aspect here in the US and that means higher prices!  I'd have to look for it in the international sections of the grocery!  Grits (living in the South) are readily available!  Lots of variety.  I thought of Lawry's when you called aromat a seasoned salt.  Lawry's is a staple in my house and use it in a lot dishes in place of regular salt.  About the only place I use regular salt is in baking!
> 
> We're getting ready for the storm.  Have the gas cans and cars full.  Water is getting put up in gallon milk jugs and plastic soda bottles.  Some went into the freezer.  We'll fill the tub and the wading pool for the dog at the last minute and use those to flush.  Got propane tanks for the grill and the camper stove, camping lantern ready.  Should do fine.  We weathered the direct hit of category 2 hurricane Isabel several years ago just fine so aren't worried now.  Thanks for thinking of us.



Polenta is also readily available here and way more expensive than regular corn meal. I hardly ever buy it since it's pretty much the same thing as our local varieties. I only go for quick cooking polenta to save time when I have the cash to splurge.
I use aromat in all my savoury dishes instead of salt  I think it's addictive 
The ingredients are almost identical to the Lawry's Seasoning you mentioned.
I trust all will be fine with the Hurricane Issues but I will pray for you guys anyway 
You all seem like such nice people on DC, I would hate for anything bad to happen to any of you!


----------



## jabbur (Sep 15, 2011)

I finally got around to making this tonight to go with our chicken sandwiches.  DH likes it.  I liked it.  The yungun ate it but wasn't thrilled.  I think I will halve the recipe the next time I make it since we had over half of the lasagna pan left over!  I used less mushrooms and only used them on a third of the pan since I am the only one who likes mushrooms.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> This sounds good. I don't know about eating it with my hands though, lol.


 
I thought this might be easier. This is my polenta tart Pac. In the pic I made it with curried mince. Just sub the bacon and mushroom mix for.....

1 pound of ground beef
1 large onion
1 can of chopped tomatoes
2 tsps of Indian curry paste or powder
salt and black pepper to taste
1 tsp of paprika
splash of worcestershire sauce

Brown onions in a little oil with curry, add beef and fry till browned. Add a splash of w/ sauce, the canned tomato, the paprika and season with salt and pepper to taste.
Layer with polenta and cream as with the bacon. Top with grated mozza and cheddar and slices of fresh tomato. Bake for 30-40 mins at 350F. Slice and serve with veggies or salad 

Season the polenta with butter and salt. The polenta should form a thick porridge. Firm enough to be spread evenly in a lasagna dish.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks and sounds really good, Snip!  Have you ever used that meat mixture in tacos?


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 1, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> Looks and sounds really good, Snip! Have you ever used that meat mixture in tacos?


 
Thanks Z 
Yes I've used the meat mix in Tacos, to stuff pancakes, on pizza and my family's favourite with fatcakes.
Fatcakes are just balls of ready made white bread dough that are deep fried in oil.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 1, 2013)

Would you explain your method for fatcakes.  I like the sound of that one!


----------



## pacanis (Feb 1, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I thought this might be easier. This is my polenta tart Pac. In the pic I made it with curried mince. Just sub the bacon and mushroom mix for.....
> 
> 1 pound of ground beef
> 1 large onion
> ...


 
Gorgeous! 
Polenta just went on my list for next trip to the grocery store.


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Gorgeous!
> Polenta just went on my list for next trip to the grocery store.


 
Thanks again Pacman


----------



## pacanis (Feb 1, 2013)

You're welcome.
I might combine both recipes. I hate to discard the bacon and mushrooms


----------



## Snip 13 (Feb 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> You're welcome.
> I might combine both recipes. I hate to discard the bacon and mushrooms


 
Bacon does improve everything!


----------

